# Forget about the Ice Fishing - the Winter is Over



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is the forecast of the weather in Metro Detroit Airport for the next ten days. Better have your ice fishing gears on sale in eBay. 

Today - Dec 26 Snow Shower 24°/8°60 % 
Mon - Dec 27 Partly Cloudy 23°/19° 0 % 
Tue - Dec 28 Few Snow Showers 33°/29° 30 % 
Wed - Dec 29 Mostly Cloudy 38°/32° 20 % 
Thu - Dec 30 Mostly Cloudy 45°/38° 20 % 
Fri - Dec 31 Showers 51°/45° 60 % 
Sat - Jan 01 Mostly Cloudy 57°/35° 20 % 
Sun - Jan 02 Light Rain 46°/38° 60 % 
Mon - Jan 03 Showers 44°/38° 60 % 
Tue - Jan 04 Rain 50°/30° 60 %


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

And Meteorologists are never wrong!


----------



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)

simply depressing


----------



## Northern_Lights (Dec 11, 2004)

Bummer living so far south that you should be humming Dixie.... lol.


Up here in God's country....we have lots of ice, and great fishing. I'd say I'd feel sorry for you, but I'll probably be too busy deer hunting and fishing!! (Sorry,,,,)


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

Ah! Fishing"ROOKIE". Do not fret.........."Weatherman, like Rookie, make many mistakes". Keep your spud handy


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

They better be wrong!

Joe


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Actually good, Let it melt the snow off the top so we get a good hard freeze. It will be o.k. I was on ice almost through march last year. Just getting started.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

We are suppose to have a mild winter per the Meterologists, not me, maybe they are right this year ?

BG


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

andy capp said:


> Actually good, Let it melt the snow off the top so we get a good hard freeze. It will be o.k. I was on ice almost through march last year. Just getting started.


Yeah, I second that sentiment. I was out this morning and there was so much snow that my shanty was more of a plow than a sled. I wouldn't mind shedding some of that snow!


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Here here! I cant stand walking in that slush!


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

The problem is the low pressure system and as. cold front which will bring rain with those warm temps. Yes, it won't hurt the ice on smaller inland lakes too much, but LSC, Sag. bay and other larger lakes could feel the effects of the snowmelt/runoff which would sig. weaken the ice if not break it up. If the melt does occur, i can almost say for certain most of lower sag. bay would be horrible, because of the amount of runoff that would be coming out of the sag. river.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I for one hate cold weather but Im sure winter is not over.its just a momentary laspe of seasons.Its just an ealry Jan thaw.The cold will be back and ice will be here for us to enjoy.The snow will melt off the ice,no problem it will be ice fishing as normal.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I for one hate cold weather but Im sure winter is not over.its just a momentary laspe of seasons.Its just an ealry Jan thaw.The cold will be back and ice will be here for us to enjoy.The snow will melt off the ice,no problem it will be ice fishing as normal.If it melts then refreezes we will have 2cnd ice to enjoy fishing on.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't panic, this happens almost evey year. It gets warm and people start saying the ice is going to be all gone. Last year we didn't have good ice in my area until the second week of January so we were blessed with an early start in my area this year.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i welcome open water! at least from the 1st till the 2nd of january... u see, that would be the 2 day late duck season... i need to kill more ducks yet. then its back to hard water. did it last year too. the two day season was the 3rd and 4th of jan and on the 3rd it was like 58 and i was wearing a tshirt in the dck blind and then on the 4th it got to 12 by noon and when it was time to pick up decoys for the day, well it was obly about 8o and there was an inch of ice and a roaring blizzard. nutty this mi weather.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I have 3-5 inches were I have been fishing and a couple warm days will do nothing but get rid of the snow. I welcome a little warm weather to get rid of some of the snow and slush and keep the ice from getting to thick to fast. For a matter of fact got my limit tonight for the first time this year all 71/2''-9" gills.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

dont panic guys. we need the warm temps to get the snow off the ice. a little rain wouldnt hurt either. it will get cold again soon. c'mon think positive. i would rather it get a little thaw right now than in late january. there is still whole lot of time to make ice. good luck fishing and be safe. use a spudon this ice.


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I'm in Southwestern MI, and don't have much snow on the ice here. A few warm days with showers will be very detrimental for me, although I know we'll get ice once again. I am off of work for 2 weeks and wouldn't love much more than to be out on the ice about every single day. The warm weather would not hurt for a few days, but the rain will be like a torch on the ice. I have seen rain cut through 5" of ice in a day, so all that say yes to rain to melt the snow may be in for a shock too. Like everyone else said we will get ice again this year, winter has a long way to go yet. Good luck to everyone and have a Happy and safe New Year!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A nice runoff won't bother me at all. Probably get a little push of fish in the rivers.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Same thing happened last year a little thaw around new years, let it melt the snow and get hard and crusty.


----------

